# New Website for Christ Church PCA



## fredtgreco (Sep 23, 2011)

This past week, we went "live" with a new website designed by Church Plant Media. 

Christ Church, PCA: Katy, TX

I am very happy with the design and the easy of the CMS. I recommend them highly. They are not the cheapest (you can always Jerry-rig a nearly free web solution), but they are good, and easy to keep the site updated.

I would also invite you all here to look at the website, and give me any suggestions as to what would also be helpful to have on it, etc. Please understand that I am under no obligation to actually change what you suggest, but I just might. 

Please also remember that it is a work in process. I know that there are some "blank" pages, and some Lorem Ipsum pages. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Andres (Sep 23, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the new design. It's easy to navigate and the design looks very good too.

One recommendation: On the events page, I saw the Twitter/Facebook links, but I would recommend either putting them on the homepage, or ideally the sidebar or footer, if they're something you really want people to use.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 23, 2011)

List of REs and Deacons, perhaps pictures.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## yoyoceramic (Sep 23, 2011)

Fred, Looks awesome! Great work. How did you decide to use church plant media?


----------



## Wayne (Sep 23, 2011)

Josh nailed it. He's so eloquent.


----------



## Berean (Sep 23, 2011)

Great look, layout, and content. Easy to navigate. Nice!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 23, 2011)

It looks nice, and seems to be easy to navigate.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 23, 2011)

yoyoceramic said:


> Fred, Looks awesome! Great work. How did you decide to use church plant media?


I did a bunch of research, talking to companies that specifically do CMS and website design for churches. There are other good companies out there as well, but the design template, pricing and other particulars we wanted were at Church Plant Media


----------



## Edward (Sep 23, 2011)

Well organized, and when the placeholders get filled out, it should serve well. I'm not a fan of the particular choices in fonts; I prefer heavier, easier to read typefaces. But it is functional, and I've certainly seen sites that make much worse choices there. I don't know if it will be covered in the 'Worship' essay, but you might want to put a 'What to expect' under the 'New Here' tab. Visitors like to fit in, and these days, one doesn't know what to wear to church without some help. And a picture of you at the pulpit might help, as well. You can tell a bit about the church by the what the pastor wears while preaching.


----------



## seajayrice (Sep 23, 2011)

Some misalignment in FirefoxView attachment 2337 "What is the Gospel" is somewhat obscured. Similar thing on worship times tab.

Handsome design, very nice overall.

The "what is the gospel" link mentioned above does not seem to function


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 23, 2011)

CJ, solution...stop using firefox. 

I didn't tell you Fred, but I like it!


----------



## itsreed (Sep 24, 2011)

Fred: one suggestion to think about; maybe a darker or more contrasting color for the text with links. Right now they blend in well with the color scheme, maybe a little too well.

Love how you've sought to put the key elements right on the front page.


----------



## rpeters (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice website! Colors and font flow well together. The danger for websites is that you give to much information. I think you could be border lining in saturating yourself with information, but I realize the difficulty. For navigation I like home, about us, ministry, sermons, events, resources(this can be in a sidebar, and contact us. What CMS are you using? I would be interested in corresponding with you on some of your research I am going to start a ministry where i will train inner city young adult to design website. I would like to know what prices are out there. I know what I charge, but I would be interested in what some other people charge?


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 24, 2011)

One suggestion might be to center a full page frame on the first view. As it is, it cuts off the calendar and other content mid-row.

The top band could be made a little narrower to move content up to fill out the frame, also too much unused space right center area.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 24, 2011)

I really like it. Good color scheme, I really like that blue at the top.

Since I had poked around on your other site  I really like this one and the changes. I actually thought about the other day, wondering when you were going to update! Everyone else has made good suggestions, so I will leave my sentiments as stated. Great job!


----------



## black_rose (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the website! Very pleasant looking. I actually make websites from scratch (coding) from time to time and am on the Website committee at my church (which hasn't had a meeting yet. Believe me, there's so much about our site that's wrong, it makes me cringe...). And when you say they're a bit pricey, I didn't think you meant _that_ pricey.


----------

